# The Witcher: Zweite Staffel der Netflix-Serie hat ein Release-Datum



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher: Zweite Staffel der Netflix-Serie hat ein Release-Datum*

						Netflix hat im Rahmen der WitcherCon endlich das Releasedatum der lang erwarteten zweiten Staffel von The Witcher bekannt gegeben. Fans bekamen außerdem einen neuen Trailer zu sehen, der Details der Beziehung zwischen Geralt und Ciri offenbahrt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Zweite Staffel der Netflix-Serie hat ein Release-Datum*


----------

